# A port depends on mysql-clien5.1 and got 5.5 installed



## k1piee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a little problem. I just installed security/amavisd-new with MySQL support but it turns out it depends on databases/mysql51-client and I have databases/mysql55-client installed.

It compiled just fine and runs just fine, haven't turned on the MySQL part in the configuration yet though. And every time I run for example *pkg_info* I get these errors:


```
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
```

So I ran this script that I got from a forum post here:


```
grep -A1 "^@pkgdep $" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS
```

and I got this:


```
/var/db/pkg/amavisd-new-2.6.4_11,1/+CONTENTS:@pkgdep
/var/db/pkg/amavisd-new-2.6.4_11,1/+CONTENTS-@comment DEPORIGIN:databases/mysql51-client
```

Can I somehow tell it that I have databases/mysql55-client installed so it stops with those error messages or is it not compatible with the 5.5 version at all?

Thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

Add to /etc/make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
```

And rebuild amavisd and possibly p5-DBD-mysql.


----------



## k1piee (Mar 23, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Add to /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
> ...



Thanks a lot, that fixed the problem!


----------

